# windows 10 product key



## basilico (Jul 14, 2012)

Hello everyone,
I downloaded the iso-Windows10_InsiderPreview_x32_IT IT_10074 but when I try to enter the product key is written to me: I could not test the product key, and checks the destination media.

thanks


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Windows 10 Insider Preview 10074 should automatically activate during the install and setup process. There's no need to enter a product key. I've done this in 2 computers with the 32-bit and 64-bit versions.

------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## MickRegenais (May 18, 2015)

You should not even need an Product Key, where did you download that ISO from?


----------

